# Forum > News > OC News >  100,000 Members and New Changes in Place

## Matt

Congratulations to MMOwned for reaching 100,000 Members today!

Registration was locked momentarily while I ran a few scripts to determine which users have been leeching.. and we have a lot.

If you haven't been posting or trying to help at all.. you've been leeching.. but not for long, we'll be moving all members who leech to a special usergroup called "Lazy Leeching Lowbies" they won't be able to download files, view images or have a signature even.. Now is the time to prevent your account from extinction by making a few posts.. thanking someone who helped you... or even writing a guide to something you haven't seen on the site yet.

----------


## Innit

First!!

How long until these changes come into effect?

----------


## kelat

:Smile:  Sounds good.



Stop leeching!! Go post!!

----------


## Nolixz

Grats to MMOwned! ^^ Finally, no more leechorzz.
Thanks Matt!

----------


## Errage

Awesome!  :Big Grin: 

:woot2:

----------


## Remahlól

GG Matt.

 :Wink:

----------


## Matt

> Sounds good.
> 
> 
> 
> Stop leeching!! Go post!!


The first usergroup changes will be made this evening.. I'll be creating special ranks for first made posts.. meaning, your rank will change everytime you post if you never posted before. Gaining rep in your first few posts will have a bonus multiplier of 50% added to it. Negative rep will be allowed to be given by contributors now... Higher ranked users who haven't received rep in a long time will have their rep start to decay, meaning you could become demoted for turning into a leecher after you receive your higher status usergroup. Donators will be the only ones with a static usergroup. Users with a lot of negative rep will be deleted at the end of every month. Lots more changes to come, some debateable.. these changes haven't been made yet as I'm still seeking opinions.. I don't want to cut off registration entirely because WoW is dynamic and I don't want the site to lose its dynamic community.

----------


## Technique

Pew Pew lazorz lecherz

----------


## Innit

If I am a Donator AND a Contributor, my rank will not go down either?

If not, damn this sucks, no moar leeching for me, even though I don't actaully play WoW.

----------


## Errage

I said this in the Shout Bawx, but I think it belongs here too, with the new 100,000 members post  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Fault

Zomg, how much negative rep do i have to get in order to be demoted? lol

----------


## Remahlól

> I said this in the Shout Bawx, but I think it belongs here too, with the new 100,000 members post


I agree with that.

People aren't leeching WoW General talk or Graphic section, but ME, Guides AND Emu section.

----------


## stillrich

I just registerred yesterday does that make me a leecher? I still haven't finished all the newbie posting guides. I'm new to forums. is it normal to penalize people for joining or is this in reference to a major problem.

----------


## Notahax

> I just registerred yesterday does that make me a leecher? I still haven't finished all the newbie posting guides. I'm new to forums. is it normal to penalize people for joining or is this in reference to a major problem.


SOMEWHAT.. Btw you joined 10-12-07. Finally leachers are going bye bye...

----------


## Conflag

> I just registerred yesterday does that make me a leecher? I still haven't finished all the newbie posting guides. I'm new to forums. is it normal to penalize people for joining or is this in reference to a major problem.



There are people who joined months ago, and still haven't made a post, or done anything xept read a guide and walk away. This is directed at them.

----------


## Troh

GG Matt I think this is a good idea! And it makes it even more cool to be a part of the MMowned comunity!

----------


## Flying Piggy

Great stuff Matt, now watch me leech and get in that awesome new usergroup ("Lazy Leeching Lowbies"), it sounds like its made for me.
Muhahahahahahhahahaha...

Edit: I just looked at my rep and it could be a while before i get there.

----------


## Acespades

Lazy leaching lowbies also get their e-vadge increased

----------


## Sabith

Wow, nice!

Grats to MMOwned.

And the change looks great!

----------


## Flying Piggy

> Wow, nice!
> 
> Grats to MMOwned.
> 
> And the change looks great!


Well since you have 1rep and not so many posts, i wouldn't be so happy about the change if i was you.
It means that you are not going to be able to see certain contents or post anything soon.

----------


## CraZe

Oh snap,nice changes,but i need to contribute again,when phase makes his server and i get the basics on PS (Photoshop) then i will be up and running lol.

Glad this will stop the leechers :P

----------


## Shadowlash

O.O someone who speak english like a 1grade dude will be a leecher because people dont alway understand what i said...

----------


## Acespades

> O.O someone who speak english like a 1grade dude will be a leecher because people dont alway understand what i said...


ERM..... Siggied?

Does this make you a leecher?

----------


## Tristan

I accomplish, one person who talks like a 2grade person is leecher because sometimes you have a taco in your post.

I love this thread....
We have the guy with 1 rep saying getting rid of leechers is good
AND
We have the guy who doesn't speak English calling people who don't leechers...

----------


## DeMoN

ok i lulzed till i peed a lil

----------


## Adrenalin3

Nice ima like these changes.Im gonna keep working on elite so dont think ima be a lazy lowbie leeching whatever  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Mudkip

This thread is made of pure win.
:P

----------


## m0rbidang3l

yay finally -rep

----------


## ReidE96

w00t, -rep for teh n00bz!

----------


## Kcow

100,000 members? Jesus Christ this site is big

----------


## ball2hi

I've been on this site for a while leeching, till after a while i decided to trying to contribute but everytime i find something, some1 beat me to it or its already there >.< i dont really play wow anymore, but if i gotta contribue to stay on, its time i start looking for exploits and bugs lol.

----------


## sara

*Great I Totaly Love This Idea GoGo Matt*

----------


## Debt

Thank god! no more leechers!

----------


## cripling

ye ****en ownage lazy leeching lowbie group sounds kinda pwn atleast i got 2 rep lol  :Big Grin:

----------


## Flying Piggy

> ye ****en ownage lazy leeching lowbie group sounds kinda pwn atleast i got 2 rep lol


You're not safe yet, if you don't contribute your rep will decay.
It means that you have to contribute to be able to see the MMOwned contents.

----------


## Errage

Decaying Reputation... Ouch... I need to start thinking of something to contribute again  :Frown:

----------


## Flying Piggy

> Decaying Reputation... Ouch... I need to start thinking of something to contribute again


Actually i don't know if it will work like that but i hope that the rep decay won't touch the Elite User group.
It would only be fair since most of our Elites have contributed everything they could already.

----------


## ReidE96

didn't matt say that only donators are safe from rep decay? but I agree elites should be too.

----------


## Errage

> didn't matt say that only donators are safe from rep decay? but I agree elites should be too.


Well, luckily I land in three categories:

-Donator
-Elite User
-Moderator

So I hope all turns out well...

----------


## Haq

While I do agree that this site is special to the MMO community, and I'd hate to see it degenerate to a useless site where children live, it sure sucks for me  :Big Grin: 

Unfortunately I do not see much for exploits and scams, my imagination isn't that active. However, I do try to help others in threads I know about, add a piece of information here, or try to help correct someone, but it doesn't seem to get noticed  :Wink: 

Oh well...

EDIT: BTW, what does 'Sergeant' mean at this site anyways?

----------


## Phase228

> Actually i don't know if it will work like that but i hope that the rep decay won't touch the Elite User group.
> It would only be fair since most of our Elites have contributed everything they could already.


/agreed...
i like the idea but I wouldn't like the Decaying rep if i wasn't a donor or else...I would soon decay to be a 1repped chicken again /cry

either way i need to become a contrib/donor so i can de-rep since Donors can't hehe

----------


## shadowfox47

it was about time you put an end to leechers

----------


## XViRuSX

Congratz!! I've always loved this site. MMOWNED FOR LIFE!

----------


## cripling

> You're not safe yet, if you don't contribute your rep will decay.
> It means that you have to contribute to be able to see the MMOwned contents.


I try my best FP, I try my best  :Big Grin:

----------


## 2dgreengiant

awseome idea but kinda unfair as i know myself that if u release a guide loads of ppl download it n u get very little rep if any

----------


## ryuji

hum my english is very bad so i dont post anything because a i can't be understand very well -_- 
What can y do for avoid that delete
? (sorry for my crapy english french inside)

----------


## Bludypeople

i have tried to contribute (not much i know), but no rep gets added, 2D is right, i have made some scams but they just say "thx", and no rep at all, also i think some people are confused, they think when they say "+rep" that the rep gets added.

----------


## xps980

> "Lazy Leeching Lowbies"



read that and thought it said " Crazy freeking cowboys"


i really need my eyes checked

----------


## BloodyFangs

Grats to MMowned and The staff for running it

----------


## Cetto

gratz on 100k members

----------


## Zokmag

Bye, bye leechers! I really want to join that 1337 leecher group! xD O'rly? Yeah... NO!
I have to get rep before i have to join the leechers! Most go and find funny stuff and post in general chatt and screenshots and showoff!
Zokmag are reading rep farming guides in the guide section!

----------


## cripling

When will these changes be live?

----------


## SSttiiaann

Grats on 100k members  :Big Grin: 

And I think this new system is a good idea  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 



(Sorry, but I just love smileys  :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------


## Acespades

> Well, luckily I land in three categories:
> 
> -Donator
> -Elite User
> -Moderator
> 
> So I hope all turns out well...


And 
-Contributer
-Active Member

And
-Super Moderator

In my heart.

----------


## Phase228

> And 
> -Contributer
> -Active Member
> 
> And
> -Super Moderator
> 
> In my heart.



Awwww thats so sweet.....
but you still ain't gonna get no pics of her....

----------


## Remahlól

> Awwww thats so sweet.....
> but you still ain't gonna get no pics of her....


Are you sure? ... . _.

(joking :>)

----------


## Itazuki

i has been doomed. :'<
Guess i'll have to start Contributin' again =E

But i totally agree with ya peeps, Leeching is a crime and shouldn't be let unpunished!

To Flyin' Piggy c.c
I can steal all your rep points if you want :3 
That'll help ya to get the most lewt status eva. 

Over 'n Out. :yuck:

----------


## usnsailor20

While I've been a member for a while, I have to agree with some of the prior posts. Usually by the time I find something, it's already been posted. And when you post something that's already been posted, you get all the flamers and BS that come with it. Like l2p and GG NUB!! and Search is your friend!, etc...

Gets old after a while, makes you actually not want to say/do anything.

----------


## Hoppy72450

Well I find this site very helpful I am not good enough yet to write any walkthrough's or guids unless they might be on how to become a good cop..lol But as far as post I probaly post and IM to much..lol But its a great site and alot of good people here hope it stays that way.

----------


## Stinja1

yeah... i used to leach, but i am trying to pull out of "leach status" and contribute...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Finalee

> awseome idea but kinda unfair as i know myself that if u release a guide loads of ppl download it n u get very little rep if any


i have to agree with this, when people look at a good guide, they do one of two things:

1. they love it, read it, rep you for it, and maybe add a comment
or
2. they love it, read it, and leech it like nothing was the matter, without leaveing so much as a "thx"

my only problem with this is, honestly, when people dont like you, or dont like what you posted, it appeals so much more to them to -rep you then +rep something good you have done, and i just dont want to see the balance of the rep system go to crap.

and also grats on 100k members!

----------


## Zore.

Leechers are gay they need a life

if your on MMOWNED then go post

----------


## Haq

> Leechers are gay they need a life
> 
> if your on MMOWNED then go post


So basically, according to your logic, if you visit this site, you are supposed to post every day, even if it's worthless crap that does nothing other than clutter up the mmowned database, and waste other's time to read it?

No, I don't do that. I only post when I have something interesting to contribute, or when I have something worthwhile to say. That's probably why my 'rep' isn't high at all.

----------


## ReidE96

> awseome idea but kinda unfair as i know myself that if u release a guide loads of ppl download it n u get very little rep if any


 Hence the reason for the Leechin' Lowbies. They can't view content, i.e. can't see your guides, so can't download them. That way, they learn to rep very fast.

----------


## Hallowsend

Lol W00Ters (ers cuz message to short)

----------


## Le Froid

awesome rank for leechers lol  :Smile:

----------


## muhaahaa

Do i count as a leecher?:| i was inactive for the last week and if im honest i did leech for the first part of being a member.

----------


## Darkassassin

Hehheh, hopefully I won't get thrown into that group... I've contributed a few guides and may even try to become a contributor(I don't know if you pay Matt money or something else to become one, but will do whatever is needed in order to continue viewing the wonderful content of this site and to contribute more of my own).

- The Dark Assassin

----------


## nikolaj06

Very nice rule, didnt know about leechers before  :Wink:

----------


## Acespades

> Awwww thats so sweet.....
> but you still ain't gonna get no pics of her....


I am the OO of Errage. Right? XD

----------


## Innit

When are we going to be allowed to de-rep?

----------


## Mudkip

I've seen someone in the Model Edit section with -2rep, so I think you can de-rep someone now

P.S. Innit, when are you going to give me more bewbs like your avatar? I repped ya and still nothing  :Frown:

----------


## bait

Hmmm I thought the hole thing of this site was that it is free now that this new things are comeing to play you got to add posts that most ppl can't do or ( PAY ) to stay. When I joined MMOWNED all over the site you was saying hack and shit are free. 

P.S what is the big deal with leechers anyways 


in the end of the day im justs saying my point here sorry for spelling im shit at it 
flame all you like I dont give a shit.

----------


## bait

> Leechers are gay they need a life
> 
> if your on MMOWNED then go post


If your on This site posting all day yo have no life.

----------


## Errage

> Hmmm I thought the hole thing of this site was that it is free now that this new things are comeing to play you got to add posts that most ppl can't do or ( PAY ) to stay. When I joined MMOWNED all over the site you was saying hack and shit are free. 
> 
> P.S what is the big deal with leechers anyways 
> 
> 
> in the end of the day im justs saying my point here sorry for spelling im shit at it 
> flame all you like I dont give a shit.


Hm... Note that you've been here longer than I have.

Now compare.

----------


## bait

> Hm... Note that you've been here longer than I have.
> 
> Now compare.



In the end of the day i dont give a shit bout it im justs saying its jokes when back in the day website master said all shit is free. And now not for your rep to go down you got to post or pay kind of going back on your word

----------


## Conflag

> In the end of the day i dont give a shit bout it im justs saying its jokes when back in the day website master said all shit is free. And now not for your rep to go down you got to post or pay kind of going back on your word



...The point is, 50% of this site doesn't contribute, Its not that we're trying to shit on the lil guy here, but comeon..contributing is the easiest thing in the world, If someone tries (and fails) I'm still happy, because they atleast tried, People who go around leeching 100% of the time are the people this is aimed at, If you actually help the site in any way, You shouldn't have to worry.

----------


## Remahlól

> ...The point is, 99% of this site doesn't contribute, Its not that we're trying to shit on the lil guy here, but comeon..contributing is the easiest thing in the world, If someone tries (and fails) I'm still happy, because they atleast tried, People who go around leeching 100% of the time are the people this is aimed at, If you actually help the site in any way, You shouldn't have to worry.


/Fixed.

----------


## Almo

ah shit im ****ed, i can never find anything to post tho ah well dum de dum..

----------


## Varu

> ...The point is, 99% of this site doesn't contribute, Its not that we're trying to shit on the lil guy here, but comeon..contributing is the easiest thing in the world, If someone tries (and fails) I'm still happy, because they atleast tried, People who go around leeching 100% of the time are the people this is aimed at, If you actually help the site in any way, You shouldn't have to worry.


_Moar Like 75% =] - There isnt tons of Active Users + Contributers for nothing_

----------


## Bludypeople

there isnt much to contribute, bugs that have been posted before.

talent specs no one cares about, they go by their own and say yours is shit.

i cant model edit for crap and other people are doing it already (model editing expert i mean)

really what guides are there left? everyone is farming mech now, either that or some other easy way to get gold. (also best guide cracks already posted daily)

once again, most of the best scams are already posted or are being reposted by the original poster.

cmon, how many hacks are out there? lol.

PRIVATE SERVERS SUCK SO LETS JUST PASS THAT.

seriously i don't know how your gonna gain rep in "wow discussion" or in "general discussion"

think about it for a bit

----------


## Illidan_000

hey cheers for this community this is the greatest :O

----------


## Remahlól

And you are the greatest too.

----------


## Viter

good idea xD

----------


## bait

> ...The point is, 50% of this site doesn't contribute, Its not that we're trying to shit on the lil guy here, but comeon..contributing is the easiest thing in the world, If someone tries (and fails) I'm still happy, because they atleast tried, People who go around leeching 100% of the time are the people this is aimed at, If you actually help the site in any way, You shouldn't have to worry.


Ok im with ya on that one +rep for makeing me see lol

----------


## bait

> there isnt much to contribute, bugs that have been posted before.
> 
> talent specs no one cares about, they go by their own and say yours is shit.
> 
> i cant model edit for crap and other people are doing it already (model editing expert i mean)
> 
> really what guides are there left? everyone is farming mech now, either that or some other easy way to get gold. (also best guide cracks already posted daily)
> 
> once again, most of the best scams are already posted or are being reposted by the original poster.
> ...


& im with him it is true what he is saying

----------


## Bludypeople

> & im with him it is true what he is saying


thank you.

----------


## Conflag

> there isnt much to contribute,
> 
> 1. bugs that have been posted before.
> 
> 2. talent specs no one cares about, they go by their own and say yours is shit.
> 
> 3. I cant model edit for crap and other people are doing it already (model editing expert i mean)
> 
> 4. really what guides are there left? everyone is farming mech now, either that or some other easy way to get gold. (also best guide cracks already posted daily)
> ...


Ok, Lets go over these, shall we?

1. New bugs surface EVERY patch, I mean, Hallows end, About 20 exploits surfaced (Admittingly hardly any of them were worth anything).

2. Hey, I've checked out the talent specs *shrug* and repped for them.

3. Whos fault is that? You can learn model editing, and contribute to it, Theres no end to model editing.

4. Guides can pop up anywhere, Also, I'd like to point out, When the expansion comes out, You'll pretty much have to find a better grinding spot, Enjoy. 

5. No, They are not. Scams depend on people's stupidity. There are so many different ways to exploit that..

6. Hacking admittingly can only go so far, Unless your a master at um, I'd suggest not bothering to try find something new  :Smile: 

7. That is a preferance, I personally love emulator servers, They are also great for contributing, since you can make new repacks, databases, You can even make a new area for people to use!

To wrap it all up, World of Warcraft is an expanding game, Blizzard keeps adding more stuff, And with that stuff comes chances to contribute. World of Warcraft will NEVER be bug free, and you will always be able to contribute if you try hard enough  :Big Grin: 


-Conflag

----------


## Varu

_If you keep complaining why do you use the site_

----------


## Remahlól

> there isnt much to contribute,
> 
> 1. bugs that have been posted before.
> 
> 2. talent specs no one cares about, they go by their own and say yours is shit.
> 
> 3. I cant model edit for crap and other people are doing it already (model editing expert i mean)
> 
> 4. really what guides are there left? everyone is farming mech now, either that or some other easy way to get gold. (also best guide cracks already posted daily)
> ...


L2contribute. Lol.

----------


## merfed

Anyways, username color change?
Why are some pink and some white?

imo swap pink with white.

----------


## Loveshock

w00t Lazy Leeching Lowbies is now live

----------


## Haq

> w00t Lazy Leeching Lowbies is now live


Yes, I see this. 

Good thing that nobody actually reads posts before implementing this 'class' otherwise I'm sure some changes would be made, on an individual basis.

EDIT: Is there any way to object to being put in this class? I have contributed, maybe I haven't made the most relevant threads (which I have, just not that are 100% into hacks and such) not to mention threads out of WoW, but I still feel that I have attempted to help others, and I feel that being handed this class is crap.

----------


## Muatmessmoko

Hes not going to look through 92k members individually

----------


## Haq

> Hes not going to look through 92k members individually


And I didn't expect 1 person to handle all of the complaints, but what I was wondering was whether it was possible to have several users that were trustworthy to handle these things from people who felt wronged by this class change to look through the posts/threads and make individual determinations.

----------


## Aircon

Can lazy leechers give rep??? ive been trying to since changes occurred... :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## Loveshock

> EDIT: Is there any way to object to being put in this class? I have contributed, maybe I haven't made the most relevant threads (which I have, just not that are 100% into hacks and such) not to mention threads out of WoW, but I still feel that I have attempted to help others, and I feel that being handed this class is crap.


Obviously no one has found your "contributions" useful in any way, based on your 1 rep

----------


## Aircon

> Yes, I see this. 
> 
> Good thing that nobody actually reads posts before implementing this 'class' otherwise I'm sure some changes would be made, on an individual basis.
> 
> EDIT: Is there any way to object to being put in this class? I have contributed, maybe I haven't made the most relevant threads (which I have, just not that are 100% into hacks and such) not to mention threads out of WoW, but I still feel that I have attempted to help others, and I feel that being handed this class is crap.


 I'm with you brother.

----------


## Haq

> Obviously no one has found your "contributions" useful in any way, based on your 1 rep


Either that or people are lying when they say '+rep' and are too lazy to actually do it, unlike myself. I have given rep when I felt necessary, and in my month and a half of being on this site, have given out rep to about a half-dozen people. I have also 'attempted' to help others with stuff ranging to exploits/scams/computer trouble, and even given out invites to a beta-testing game, which sucked because the beta testing ended the day that I gave em out... :EEK!: 

Too bad, I actually thought this was a site I could become one of the 'regulars' as I have on several others.

Oh well...

----------


## The King Of Cats

> I'm with you brother.


Im Back, all! Kthx. Aircon-out.

----------


## holmedog

> Either that or people are lying when they say '+rep' and are too lazy to actually do it, unlike myself. I have given rep when I felt necessary, and in my month and a half of being on this site, have given out rep to about a half-dozen people. I have also 'attempted' to help others with stuff ranging to exploits/scams/computer trouble, and even given out invites to a beta-testing game, which sucked because the beta testing ended the day that I gave em out...
> 
> Too bad, I actually thought this was a site I could become one of the 'regulars' as I have on several others.
> 
> Oh well...


 
I feel very much this way as well. I've posted one exploit to date (hell they aren't just easy to find, and someone usually posts them first even if they are). But, I contribute in a positive way. However, NO ONE gives rep around here, at least that's the way it has seemed to me. Now I can't even.

That isn't very cool in my opinion. I mean damn, here I am wanting to be a part of a community, and you go and make me look like a damn jerk.

edit - Not to mention completely destroying the entire reason I come here, to download guides/model edits. Seriously, how do you expect people to help out if NO ONE gives rep, even when they say they do. Just search on my name for my posts and you can see I'm not being some useless douche. This system is very flawed.

----------


## The King Of Cats

Grrr, i cant do anything :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## Vedivusspoof

wtf why am i a leecher

----------


## Varu

_cause u got 5 rep haha_

----------


## Dragonshadow

I hope I'm not a leecher!

oh I am ;_; What the ****.

I am one rep shy :/ Thats not fair xD

----------


## Aircon

I think the not-giving-rep is a tad over the line, Leechers may not have contributed a lot, but they should still be able to thank someone for their help in a way.

----------


## merfed

Maybe like 1 rep every 6-12 hours, once it's used it's gone for another 6 hours till they get another one.

----------


## oliax

good idea this will force people to contribute

----------


## oliax

After thinking about it seriously, I think it's not fair for people that are in my situation. 

I joined in september and I love the model edit/exploit/exploration forums. This is what makes me browse those forums regulary and I will be really sad if I can't see them anymore because my rep is too low. You have to understand that it is really hard for a ''leecher''(new member) like me to get +rep when almost everything have already been posted(ME, scams, exploits, exploration). 

I am not going to post all the things I discovered since I started playing to this game(beta time) because it's probably common sense for the majority of the active community. Therefore, I think it doesn't worth to be posted on those forums, just like 80% of the new threads imo. Althought, the other 20% is wonderfull  :Smile:  but I don't notice most of them because of the huge ammount of threads.

I admit that I often forget to post a ''thanks +rep'' but once again, I think those kind of post just spam the thread and make it harder to read.

----------


## 0035

Well, I'm only here to read the guides, exploits etc. but I can't contribute. Everything has already been posted. I can live with no signature and things like that, but why can't we use the search function?

----------


## dondonna514

Well,this might also cause people to Spam a lot, Posting useless posts just to get Rep,if I understood this correctly  :Smile:

----------


## Hikarie

I'm affected i guess =/

----------


## Firstblood

Well just wanted to say congratulations for reaching 100,000 members in MMOwned! Thats pretty well I´dd say  :Smile:

----------


## Firstblood

Oh and forgot to ask one thing in that congratulations post so here it is
--> Can those who are affected with the "lazy leecher" system get rid of it anyway? Sorry if I missed it if it was told somewhere before, but I was in a little hurry when writing this >_>

----------


## tonks1

> Oh and forgot to ask one thing in that congratulations post so here it is
> --> Can those who are affected with the "lazy leecher" system get rid of it anyway? Sorry if I missed it if it was told somewhere before, but I was in a little hurry when writing this >_>



ya you can donate or contrib you must get 10 rep b4 you are put back on the normal member list

----------


## 0035

> ya you can donate or contrib you must get 10 rep b4 you are put back on the normal member list


Wasn't it 5 rep?

----------

